# why is freebsd.org/ports outdated?



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi folks,

It's been qui_te_ some time something about http://www.freebsd.org/ports/ baffles me. It's been some time it is outdated. For example:

I have zmq-devel-3.2.2_1 installed using the ports but it reports version 2.2.0 in freebsd.org/ports. http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=zmq&stype=name

Or, for www/nginx which reports nginx-1.2.4,1 but I have 1.4.1 installed: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=nginx&stype=name&sektion=all

In fact this is the same for most ports. Any ideas?


----------



## bkouhi (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi.

You can use the freshports.org. FreshPorts has many features, it is more user-friendly than FreeBSD.org/ports and it is very up to date. If a committer commit something to the ports tree, this commit can be found in the FreshPorts in just a few seconds later. If I'm not wrong, FreeBSD.org/ports become outdated since the FreeBSD developers migrated from CVS to Subversion.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, too bad it's not supported anymore.

One thing I miss is searching a port name with the dash and first digit of the version. With one system I can get a single (correct) result. With the other system I can at best get 3 pages of results. I was just lucky it was the top result in the first page. Sometimes it's not the case and I have to browse even more pages to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## bkouhi (Jun 16, 2013)

Is this helpful?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! "sounds like"... sounds somewhat ambiguous!


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 17, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> You can use the freshports.org. FreshPorts has many features, it is more user-friendly than FreeBSD.org/ports and it is very up to date. If a committer commit something to the ports tree, this commit can be found in the FreshPorts in just a few seconds later. If I'm not wrong, FreeBSD.org/ports become outdated since the FreeBSD developers migrated from CVS to Subversion.



Thanks for the suggestion, actually I saw Freshports before but out of habit I always use freebsd.org/ports. Anyway, thanks for the info. Now, at least I realized the reason why it is outdated. Then as you suggested I've no other choice other than migrating to Freshports. I'll miss it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Prompted by this [first] post, I revisited the site below, "ports stats" > "www " > nginx. It even gives the version-by-version installs (60 of 1.4.1) (118 of the earlier version). A little patience required for the results though.http://bsdstats.org


----------



## jozze (Jun 17, 2013)

I would recommend to browse directly from svnweb to get the latest information (these are the ports tree sources). It's more robust; it doesn't have all the functionality as others do, but you can navigate yourself pretty quickly with clickable history information (you can get all that if you use devel/subversion to control your ports tree, but not in such a nice graphical representation).

However, if you want security reports, statistics and whatnot, then like @bkouhi suggested, use freshports.org.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Among other things, FreshPorts provides an svnweb link for every port.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 18, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Prompted by this [first] post, I revisited the site below, "ports stats" > "www " > nginx. It even gives the version-by-version installs (60 of 1.4.1) (118 of the earlier version). A little patience required for the results though.http://bsdstats.org



Wow! Great website, Specially for driver stats. Thanks anyway.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 18, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> I would recommend to browse directly from svnweb to get the latest information (these are the ports tree sources). It's more robust; it doesn't have all the functionality as others do, but you can navigate yourself pretty quickly with clickable history information (you can get all that if you use devel/subversion to control your ports tree, but not in such a nice graphical representation).
> 
> However, if you want security reports, statistics and whatnot, then like @bkouhi suggested, use freshports.org.



Actually, both SVN and Git are my day to day tools which I can't live without them. I'm looking into it.

However, I still miss freebsd.org/ports due to its ease of use and the UI it provided.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 21, 2013)

*Converted to SVN*

https://twitter.com/freebsd/status/347458034290798592.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks like things have been happening lately:


			
				http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi said:
			
		

> Last database update: 2013-06-25 20:05:02 UTC


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 26, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It looks like things have been happening lately:



Wow! Good to see it's back.


----------

